# Healing



## laruewhite53 (Aug 15, 2014)

Paid money ($400) dollars almost 3 months ago to be healed. Haven't heard a word yet. I am beginning to understand why clandestine lodged are successful.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 15, 2014)

Healed?


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Aug 15, 2014)

Move from irregular to regular lodge. Methods vary by jurisdiction.

That's not cool. Have you contacted them? Visited them? What has been the communication history?


----------



## Blaster (Aug 16, 2014)

Even if they're successful, they're still clandestine. People are people, and some of them aren't professional, even with PHA. Where are you located?


----------



## laruewhite53 (Aug 21, 2014)

Southern Cali


----------



## Blaster (Aug 21, 2014)

laruewhite53 said:


> Southern Cali


ok, i don't know anyone right off hand out there. if it was me, i'd contact the district deputy and ask for a follow up. http://mwphglcal.org may have more contacts.


----------



## bupton52 (Aug 22, 2014)

laruewhite53 said:


> Paid money ($400) dollars almost 3 months ago to be healed. Haven't heard a word yet. I am beginning to understand why clandestine lodged are successful.



Did you contact a PH lodge in CA? Haven't we spoken on the phone before @laruewhite? Shoot me a PM.


----------



## laruewhite53 (Sep 10, 2014)

bupton52 said:


> Did you contact a PH lodge in CA? Haven't we spoken on the phone before @laruewhite? Shoot me a PM.


Going to be healed on the 15 th


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 10, 2014)

laruewhite53 said:


> Going to be healed on the 15 th



That is what I'm talking about. Good deal. What GL are you coming from?

Sent from my SM-T210R using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## tomasball (Sep 11, 2014)

$400 to be healed?  Is that par for the course amongh Grand Lodges that allow healing? I'm mystified.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 12, 2014)

400 bucks to heal your sadness that you joined a clandestine organization.???

Sounds like those healing priests on tv that can make a deaf person hear again just more expensive!

Just pay to petition a real regular lodge and start from scratch.  I doubt the degrees are even on point in those( fake, or clandestine or whatever word you want to use )lodges


----------



## bupton52 (Sep 12, 2014)

tomasball said:


> $400 to be healed?  Is that par for the course amongh Grand Lodges that allow healing? I'm mystified.



About half of that amount in TX.


----------

